# Big vape clouds in public



## RoSsIkId (9/3/15)

Good day gents

So since I have moved on from the nauty mini to the reo as my adv. I have come to realise that the reo produces alot bigger vapour clouds. In the car or by myself it doesnt bother me. But in public i sometimes feel as if the other people are skeefin me out. I never blow clouds into someones face as i try to blow upwards. But still they do get kinda big.

Your thoughts on this? 

Oh and with our weekly cape cabal we do tend to vape up the smokers fish tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (9/3/15)

Long as you are blowing up and away from people, the most they can do is be like ZOMGWTFBBQ. I run a billow @ 70w all day and have never had anyone complain about the vapor just look stunned and the odd person will say wtf is that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day gents
> 
> So since I have moved on from the nauty mini to the reo as my adv. I have come to realise that the reo produces alot bigger vapour clouds. In the car or by myself it doesnt bother me. But in public i sometimes feel as if the other people are skeefin me out. I never blow clouds into someones face as i try to blow upwards. But still they do get kinda big.
> 
> ...



I tend to try and keep it in longer and make the clouds smaller and blow down or blow it under a table or just to the flour.
People tend to look at you strangely with the big clouds, just try not to make them to obvious.


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

Yip, I also blow downwards and into my clothes as it is vapour, which naturally goes down - as opposed to smoke. Then there is not much too see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/15)

I use a pipe which I strap to my leg and blow into that. Thus, people don't think I smoke or vape, but rather confused as to my steaming shit hot shoes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 19


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, I also blow downwards and into my clothes as it is vapour, which naturally goes down - as opposed to smoke. Then there is not much too see.



I don’t really like the idea of blowing clouds into my blows, there is just something very wrong with the idea.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/3/15)

I had the same problem this weekend. I was at a braai on Saturday and sitting around the table drinking and chatting. I was vaping on my goblin and I found if I blew my cloud up in the air it would hover there for a second before drifting over and completely engulfing my mate at the end of the table. Pretty hilarious, but he wasn't impressed after the third or fourth time and I ended up having to just blow it into my lap under the table.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/15)

in public i tone it down a bit. 20W on the subtank mini or short bursts on the reo.hold it in for a bit longer and breath out slowly, very stealth vape like.

i go outside and vape when im in public and try to keep out of peoples way (sometimes look like a school boy hiding and smoking) 

but when given the chance at a open space public event i turn up !!!! ramp up the power, open all of the air flow and fog that place for all its worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (9/3/15)

Why do we feel like we should hide? We aren't doing anything wrong, it doesn't affect the health of those around us, it is not smoking, yet we behave like it is 

Please note my use of we, as I pretty much do the same


----------



## whatalotigot (9/3/15)

I generally dont like to vape indoors around people just because people dont like it. Regarless of vape or smoke. Its out of respect for all. I can try stealth vape sometimes but my clouds are too big. I usually carry around a 26650 with a .1ohm build on it. and the clouds are just massive. Sometimes Ill pull the cheeky cloud here and there but when people arnt around. 

Remember guys we want people to think vapers are respectful. We dont want to create a bad rep as people who have no respect for none smokers/vapers. Im sure we can all wait till outside to have our puff. 

Generally I like to cloud up the smokers section and really go at it. I love it when smokers tell me to leave. and you can guess where my mouth goes from there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/3/15)

ive had the security guards at sandton city mall tell me "go stand there by the smokers"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (9/3/15)

Personally I refuse to sit in a smoking area, or stand by smokers, I am not a smoker, I kicked that habit, and will not be subjected to their secondhand poison. Fortunately, I haven't had any issues yet, just some dirty looks, which I ignore due to those peoples ignorance.

I avoid busy closed malls like the plague, I can't stand it in there. Luckily we have a bunch of open malls, and I vape as I walk between shops, but never inside them. At restaurants I sit outside, and off to the side. Basically I avoid trouble, but I'm not the kind to back off if someone is going to give me grief, like I said earlier, I'm not a smoker and I will not be treated like one, but I'm also not rude and inconsiderate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

I blow big clouds in public and people checks me out with a  but I don't blow towards anyone and not inside buildings. I leave my vape stuff in the car when I go into a building or put it iin my pocket and only vape outside. I feel it's the right thing to do. People are not used to this and they will see it as dangerous, so I keep it away from other people and normally only take toots when no one is around or near me. That's just me...

Also, I don't give smokers mouth because I used to be there. I do tell them about vaping and I have converted more than 30 people to date. I don't try to force them. I just, in a nice way, tell them about it and about the benefits of doing it. I also carry some printed info in my car to show or give smokers when it is necessary. I feel I'm doing my part. One of my best friends is now also converted and he loves it. So glad he did it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (9/3/15)

My wife runs the local shop,a buddy of ours stopped by...i actually derailed his conversation entirely vaping on my orchid and hana.one cloud was all it took
completely forgot what he was saying and asked me for a drag.
Generally i stick to smoking sections or outdoors in public,so they can say what they frikken like,im being nice and not sitting in the non section where i belong by law


----------



## RezaD (9/3/15)

TylerD said:


> I use a pipe which I strap to my leg and blow into that. Thus, people don't think I smoke or vape, but rather confused as to my steaming shit hot shoes.


That was just so damn hilarious... I burst out laughing while reading it...really I did.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CloudSurfer (10/3/15)

I recon vape up the world, as long as you don't blow the vapor in any ones face go mad, go for the clouds and the fun just don't do it as a chain vape once in a while send out a big one and stick it to the man.


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/7/15)

RezaD said:


> That was just so damn hilarious... I burst out laughing while reading it...really I did.




I burst out laughing again when reading your qoute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (20/7/15)

I blow clouds but only in designated areas, even though its not smoking we are regarded as smokers to the unknown. We just got an email at work stating that all smoking areas will be closed and we are having a deck being built center stage for all smokers, vapers, nicotine patchers and nicotine gum chewers, sucks big time.


----------



## whatalotigot (20/7/15)

Im not usually the one to vape clouds in a mall, But this weekend my girlfriend was just NOT gonna walk with me outside so I could make it overcast, she just said " blow it into your hoodie no one will know." so I did, and the entire cloud came out my hood and just engulfed people behind me. with the hall way misty as hell. WE RAN.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

